# July 2017 Buddies



## Girly922

I have just got my BFP and have a due date of July 26th. I would love some bump buddies, as I made some really good friendships through this forum when I had my first.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Girly! I got my BFP last week.. MY EDD is July 14!


----------



## Thejoie

Hi!! Just got my first BFP today albeit very light! EDD would be July 27th. I'm so happy!! Still cant believe it to be true. Waiting for a digital test to tell DH and I already don't know how I'll make it past tonight


----------



## aknqtpie

Thejoie said:


> Hi!! Just got my first BFP today albeit very light! EDD would be July 27th. I'm so happy!! Still cant believe it to be true. Waiting for a digital test to tell DH and I already don't know how I'll make it past tonight


That's my birthday!!! Leo baby!! :)


----------



## Thejoie

aknqtpie said:


> Thejoie said:
> 
> 
> Hi!! Just got my first BFP today albeit very light! EDD would be July 27th. I'm so happy!! Still cant believe it to be true. Waiting for a digital test to tell DH and I already don't know how I'll make it past tonight
> 
> 
> That's my birthday!!! Leo baby!! :)Click to expand...

That'd be a wonderful birthday to have then :happydance:


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Edd July 12! I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Parkep

Ooo im Due july 26th too!


----------



## Thejoie

Got my digital positive!!! Ahhh!!! Told DH tonight, he's so excited!! It's still surreal to me...


----------



## Girly922

Hey guys! How are you all feeling? We went away for the weekend for a friend's birthday and I swear I nearly froze to death without alcohol in my system it was so cold! Since we've been home DD has been poorly so it's not been a fun week so far. 

Yesterday I had some AF style cramps and lots of CM so I kept running to the toilet paranoid. I haven't been able to temp this morning as I haven't even had close to 3 consecutive hours asleep. 

Congrats on getting your digi positive joie! It always makes it slightly more real with a digi. Lol.


----------



## aknqtpie

I keep having hot flashes.. i will be cold.. then hot.. then cold.. then hot... it's horrible.


----------



## Parkep

I felt meh yesterday. Lots of tugging and pulling. Today? Nothing! Just a little more tired than usual. 


I have good news though! I got into my midwives that delivered my last two! (they are super busy and turn lots of people away).


----------



## Girly922

Hot flushes suck aknqtpie, I hope you get some reprieve from them. 

I haven't been getting flushes as such, but I have been waking up drenched in sweat. I forgot about this wonderful part of pregnancy. Lol. 

That's great news Parkep! I'm a little sad as the midwife I had from first appt to postnatal care with DD has now retired. We still bump into her around the village sometimes though which is nice. I just hope her replacement is nice!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I would like to join! EDD July 23rd! 

This will be me and DH's first and I am completely going at this blind as I have no idea what to do! Nervous, scared, excited! 

What is the difference between midwide and OBGYN, do you have both? Any good pregnancy websites/apps you can recommend?

Excited to join this amazing group of ladies, already spoke with some of you in order forums so excited to continue the journey with you!! xoxoxo :thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

Hey TTC! Nice to have you over here! 

I don't really know how it works in the states so I'll let one of the other ladies answer that. Here, we only have midwives unless you are considered high risk pregnancy, but even then you're split between consultant and midwife. Unless you are high risk or there are complications during labour, you don't have a Dr present during delivery in the UK. 

I'm not overly sure about apps, I've downloaded a few but haven't come to love one yet. There are a lot out there to choose from though.


----------



## Parkep

Im in Canada, so may be different. You only see one or the other unless you need to see an ob or specialist for special circumstances. Usually your midwive is still your primary caregiver. 

The difference in care i found astronomical. They actually knew my name. I wasnt just a number. They seem to care and take their time with every appointment. Everything is your choice. They don't force you into any testing, or procedures. And i wasnt waiting 2 hours for a 10 mins appointment.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

I'm in the US and I don't know the difference really but I know there's an option. My doctor is an ob/gyn but I will be seeing a midwife on Thursday as my doctor was super booked! But I'm hoping to have my ob/gyn be my regular doctor. I use the ovia pregnancy app. I used the ovia app to help me track my af and ovulation and then when I got my positive I was able to switch to the pregnant app. So they work for me! I am just as nervous as this is my first but I am so excited as well!


----------



## Thejoie

To answer your question TTC the main different is background. A midwife comes from a nursing background but goes back to grand school and lots and lots of additional training to focus on Gyne/OB related things. 

A OB went to medical school. 

They do the same thing except midwives can't do C-sections. 

Excellent care from both!!! 

My head is killing me today. My boobs went up a size already. I'm gonna need to buy new bras. I'm a 32a and my boobs are miserable in my bras. I dug out a few bras I had buried in my drawer from when I was a bit heavier. Thank god I saved those. 
The only time this headache felt better was when I went for my run. Which is weird... but also good!! 

We are heading now to sign some paperwork. We decided to build a house!!! I'm very excited as we don't own right now and have been dying for our own house! It will be fun! 

Hope you guys are feeling well...


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Thank you for the answers! I think I am going with an OBGYN, meeting with her in Dec for my 8 week check-up. I heard of women using midwifes, doula's and/or OB's here in the states.


----------



## Thejoie

I think I'm getting sick!! 

I've been sneezing a few times an hour and my nose is now runny! Noooo!!! I do not want to be sick:cry:


----------



## Girly922

This tiredness is kicking my ass today! We went to a Christmas fair at the high school this morning, since we've got back I've just wanted to nap. It still hasn't sunk in yet. I'm sure it sunk in a lot quicker with DD. This time it just still feels very surreal.


----------



## Thejoie

I feel the same way Girly. Most days I feel so normal. I'm still wrapping my head around it. I'm so excited for everything though. I think DH is getting excited too. Though he is definitely more cautious. 
We went out for my birthday and it was my first night out not drinking. That was different. But we had a wonderful time anyway. 
I am feeling good. I just feel so happy- all the time.


----------



## Girly922

Ah that's wonderful! I'm so glad you had a good night for your birthday. It's good your hubby is getting more excited. DH said he's not sure if it will even seem real for him until he sees that scan.


----------



## Thejoie

I think that will be the "real" moment for us too.


----------



## Girly922

We've booked a private scan at 9 weeks as our first scan won't be until 12 weeks so I'm expecting it to have sunk in by then, I'm expecting to have a bit of a bump before then so that will likely make it more real


----------



## Thejoie

I hope my OB calls to make my appointment on Monday. My best friend recommended him and she's a VERY picky person and had 3 babies already. So I trust her opinion and recommendations above most. 
Here it's very common to have large OB practices so everytime you see a doctor, it's someone different and you never know who will be delivering your baby. Plus some doctors are C-section crazy and I'd love to avoid one if possible. 

Anyone buying a pregnancy journal? I've seen a few on Amazon and really want one. I think it'd be a fun keepsake.


----------



## Thejoie

OB appointment made for the 14th of Dec! Yay!! 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Girly922

I tried to book my first appt with the midwife today but my doctors surgery close early on a Tuesday which I hadn't realised. I'll try again tomorrow. It won't be until mid-late December but I want to be able to get a convenient appt. 

I'm still feeling pretty rough, I have a horrendous cold, and obviously can't take a single thing for it which sucks. But in better news, I'm 5 weeks tomorrow and I just got my 3+ on a clearblue digi with about a 2 hour hold! So now I can breathe a bit easier than Pip is progressing as expected. Now to stop testing! Haha.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

I have my 8 week scan next week! I'm anxious about it hoping all is well. Nausea has been quite intense these past few days. But otherwise doing well!


----------



## Thejoie

Girly- I'm sorry you're sick!! I'm going to pick up that clear blue today. I will be 5 weeks in 2 days! Take care and rest!!

Pitbull-that came up fast!! I remember when you got your BFP!


----------



## Girly922

Wow, that feels like it's gone fast Pitbull! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes. I feel like mine is a million miles away. 

Thanks joie, I'm getting as much rest as I can. 

I love the conception indicators. I didn't get a 3+ in my previous pregnancies until 5+4, and I know some ladies have said they haven't got 3+ until 6 weeks ish as 3+ is >2000miu, although the clearblue leaflet said 3+ is anything above 2753miu.


----------



## Thejoie

I know! I feel like 3 weeks is a million years away!!! I can't wait to get to that milestone! 

I'd just be happy seeing the progression. My lines have definitely been getting darker but I'm always so paranoid.


----------



## Thejoie

Omg this is crazy!! The weeks estimator is sold out everywhere I look!!! What the heck?!


----------



## Girly922

It's only natural to worry, but as long as your lines have been getting darker, there's not much more than you can monitor until you see your dr. 

I was starting to question prenatal depression as I've really been struggling with anxiety since getting my bfp, but the 3+ has reassured me somewhat. I wish I could have an early scan before the one we've paid for at Christmas. I'm just trying to keep positive and take each day as it comes.


----------



## Girly922

Thejoie said:


> Omg this is crazy!! The weeks estimator is sold out everywhere I look!!! What the heck?!

No way! I heard someone else say they're struggling to get hold of them in the states. I wonder what's going on?


----------



## Thejoie

Found it!!! 4th time is the charm! 
Got 2-3 weeks which makes sense!! I'm 19dpo today!! Yay! I'll do it next week again and hopefully get my 3+!!

I can't upload the photo for some reason.. but yay!!


----------



## Thejoie

Girly922 said:


> It's only natural to worry, but as long as your lines have been getting darker, there's not much more than you can monitor until you see your dr.
> 
> I was starting to question prenatal depression as I've really been struggling with anxiety since getting my bfp, but the 3+ has reassured me somewhat. I wish I could have an early scan before the one we've paid for at Christmas. I'm just trying to keep positive and take each day as it comes.

I understand and share your concerns. I want everything to be okay soooo badly that it can get consuming. Just waiting, powerless... is hard


----------



## Pitbullmom29

It did go super fast! I'm 7w1d! It's crazy really!! I don't think I'll feel good about it until I hear a heartbeat.


----------



## Girly922

Yay for finding some! Hopefully a few more days and you'll get that 3+! 

Pitbull, that's crazy. I wish it was going that fast for me! Haha. At least you know you've only got to wait until next week to see that little heart beating


----------



## Girly922

Eek! Just booked my first midwife appt. Two weeks today!


----------



## Thejoie

Girly922 said:


> Eek! Just booked my first midwife appt. Two weeks today!

Yay!!! 
I'm going for my first US in 3 weeks. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Girly922

Oh yay! Hopefully the time will fly by for you now! My first scan is in 4weeks and I feel like time is really going to drag but I hope it doesn't!


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Wow! I feel like you guys have to wait so long but then again I felt like waiting 4 weeks for going to take forever but it didn't! Counting down to see the heartbeat. I really hope there is one.


----------



## Girly922

Fx'd Pitbull! 

I've started getting the early pregnancy bloat. I always wear high waisted jeans but tonight they just felt too tight so as soon as we got home I undid them, DD asked why. I told her mummy's getting fat because I ate too many sweeties. She told me that's not right, I'm getting fat to make room so I can have a baby in my belly :haha: We haven't told her yet until we know all is okay but I think she's picking up on something!


----------



## Thejoie

Awwww that's cute!!! 
Heading to family #1. This will be the easy one to not tell. DH's family are big drinkers...


----------



## Girly922

HaPly thanksgiving! Have a great time!


----------



## Thejoie

Got my 3+ on 22dpo! Yay!!! 

Hope you guys are doing well!!


----------



## Girly922

Yay!! That's great joie! 

I've been getting a lot of cramping and niggling pain but nothing that lasts and no bleeding so I'm guessing it's just stretching. I know they say things stretch earlier with your second but I wasn't expecting to feel it yet. I should bump into the midwife at work on Monday so I might just ask her how much is normal.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

I haven't had any cramping or pulling since week 4/5. My nausea is okay sometimes it's bad but for the most part it's okay. I pee all the time I feel like and I could sleep forever lol.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

I had my scan today and it went great! Doctor said baby looks great and the heartbeat was 171! So cool to see!


----------



## Girly922

That's so great Pitbull!! I'm so pleased for you! 

Three more weeks until my scan, why is time going so slow?? Lol


----------



## Pitbullmom29

That does seem so long!!


----------



## Thejoie

Yay Pitbull!! I'm so glad the appointment went well!! Girly, I agree time is creeping along. 2 weeks till my appointment... feels like forever!!


----------



## Pitbullmom29

How are you ladies all doing?


----------



## Parkep

Im so sick lol. This is the worst out all my pregnancys. I thought i skipped the morning sickness.... Nope it hit me like a truck yesterday. I couldn't get out of bed and actually threw up (never did with my other ones, just nauseas) 
I swear there is more than one in there lol. 
How are you


----------



## Girly922

I'm still feeling pretty good, thank you. Still waiting for morning sickness to hit, but so far have only had a few waves of nausea if I've got too hungry. I think I'm starting to get some of my energy back too which is great, I hope that lasts! I have started getting episodes of low blood pressure that have nearly caused me to pass out, I used to get it a lot so very familiar with how to deal with it. 

I have my midwife appt on Wednesday, I'm looking forward to getting all booked in. 

Sorry you're feeling so rough Parkep. I hope the sickness doesn't last too long for you! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Thejoie

Right now my trouble is related to food and that I don't want to eat 90% of it 
I haven't eaten any meat in 5 days.. I literally can't stand the thought of it. Everything else is hit or miss. I love potatoes. The hungrier I get the worse the nausea gets... the worse the nausea gets the worse the food aversions are. 
I'll be 7 weeks on Wednesday and the 1st trimester needs to roll by faster


----------



## Girly922

Have your dates changed joie? I thought you were a day behind me but we must be due date buddies as I'll be 7wks on Wednesday also :)


----------



## Pitbullmom29

I think I am coming down with a cold but hoping it's just bad allergies. Food adversions have been bad lately nothing appeals to me and if something does I take two bites and I don't want it anymore. I am nauseous on and off but it's not terrible. I'm 9 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Thejoie

Girly922 said:


> Have your dates changed joie? I thought you were a day behind me but we must be due date buddies as I'll be 7wks on Wednesday also :)

Nope! According to my LMP I'll be 7 weeks. I think I may have gotten my BFP a day or so after you!!


----------



## Girly922

Oh awesome! I think I was taking it from the due date list on the July group. Lol. I'm expecting an August baby though, DD was 8 days overdue. 

Pitbull, I can't believe you're 9 weeks! That feels like it has gone fairly quick! I'm sorry you're struggling with food aversions, I know what you mean about having a few bites and then not wanting it, DH brought me home chip shop chips the other day and I did the exact same thing. I hope you're not getting a cold!


----------



## Pitbullmom29

It is going by very quickly! I can hardly wrap my head around it. Thank you hopefully I'm not sick. It's sucks because I love food lol


----------



## Girly922

Had my first midwife appt today, had to rush it a bit as she was running really later and I had to pick up DD from nursery. If we're late collecting we get fined. The appt went well anyway, just got to wait for my scan date sometime in January now, then won't see her officially until February.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

You won't have a scan until January?! That seems so far away!! Hell I've already seen my baby and I'm counting down to when I get to see them again. I should get to hear the heartbeat on the 29th and then I'll get to see them on the Jan 5th.


----------



## Girly922

We don't get a scan until 12-14 weeks, but we've paid for a private one in just over two weeks time. I couldn't bare to wait until the nhs one but a lot of people think we're silly for paying for an early one rather than just waiting. 
I've got a home Doppler so I'll hopefully hear the heartbeat at home in a few weeks time but we won't get to hear it with the midwife until either 16wks or 28wks depending on if she agrees to try at the 16wk appt, I hear some won't in case they can't find it. As this is my second time around I'll get fewer appointments, I'll likely only see her 5 or 6 more times before I deliver, plus two hospital scans.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

That's crazy to think about!! We get an 8week scan here and then a12 week, a 20 week scan and I believe a 32 week one as well. But I believe I get to hear the heartbeat each time I go to the doctors. I don't think you are crazy at all for paying for one early!! I see my doctor every 4 weeks and then it goes to every other week and then once I'm 32 weeks it's every week I believe that's what they said. I was so happy to see and hear the heartbeat last week it really helped me relax about my pregnancy some.


----------



## mummapie

Hi ladies! Due 29th July over here! Very sick all day and struggling to hide it at work :( hope everyone is well. Xx


----------



## Girly922

I know one of my friend's daughters is having twins so she's having fortnightly if not weekly appointments between her GP, consultant and midwife, but she's classed as high risk. I guess they trust those who are low risk to contact them if there's a problem and just to check in every month or so. 
I'm glad getting to hear the heartbeat helped you relax, I can't wait until I can start using mine! 

Hi mummapie! Sorry you're suffering with sickness. Did you have a lot of ms with your first? I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## mummapie

Girly922 said:


> Hi mummapie! Sorry you're suffering with sickness. Did you have a lot of ms with your first? I hope you get some relief soon!

I felt sick with DS but don't remember being sick this much! It really seems a lifetime ago, I don't remember feeling so exhausted either haha.


----------



## Girly922

Oh I certainly wasn't this exhausted with DD and I was working full time at the time. I just can't seem to keep my eyes open. No matter how early I go to bed, I still feel like I haven't had enough sleep. But I'm also getting up at least twice for the loo so the broken sleep probably doesn't help! Lol


----------



## Thejoie

My husband isn't home- he's on a work trip and I plan on going to bed in a half hour!! What a beautiful thing... I can't wait! Early bedtimes are amazing. 

Today I felt rough this morning and actually gagged at one point- but actually had a sandwich from a sandwich shop (they cut their meat fresh and I had it heated!) and it was sooooo amazing! I finally had a substantial serving of protein and my stomach feels so much better!! Usually after 5 I feel more nauseous- today I feel AMAZING!

I also discovered that tic tacs are good when I have a lot of patients and can't snack in between. I'm slowly figuring out this food aversion/nausea.... until baby decides it doesn't want tic tacs anymore....


----------



## Pitbullmom29

I feel everyone on being tired &#128564;. I could sleep all the time. It's getting a bit better though.


----------



## Girly922

Nausea has definitely kicked in these past couple of days. My sleeping habits are getting worse and I had a horrible dream last night that I was bleeding heavily. I'm counting down the days until my reassurance scan now. My 12 week scan date came through this morning, 11th January. We're allowed to take DD to that one with us, the hospital I had DD at didn't allow children to scans, but I'm not sure if we'll take her yet.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

That's good! I feel you on the dreams.... before my 8week scan I had a dream the baby stopped developing but all was well st my scan. My 12week scan is the 5th so about a week before you. But I'll be 13 weeks at my scan. So glad you got your appointment though!!


----------



## Thejoie

I was spotting yesterday. Brown spotting. Light- for a few hours. I know how common it is and I know brown is okay. Still worried me- especially since I felt better yesterday.... no "hangover" pregnant feeling. I am praying hard that little bug is okay. We go for our first ultrasound Wednesday. I'm just so hopeful that everything will be okay.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

I'm sure everything will be okay! I had some light pink spotting for an hour or so two days before my scan and all was well. But it is scary! Just remember sometimes symptoms come and go at least that's what I'm doctor told me and to not stress over it. 

Question for your ladies do things taste different to you guys? I had a meltdown the other night because I was eating dinner but nothing was fading right.


----------



## Girly922

Sorry you've had some spotting joie, but it's promising that you haven't had anything further since. With my mc, the brown spotting turned to pink then to red within that evening. It then took a further two days to get to full flow and lose the baby, but there was no break in the spotting/bleeding from the first moment. Brown spotting is extremely common in early pregnancy, just try and take it easy until Wednesday and I hope everything is perfect on your ultrasound. 

Symptoms definitely come and go. My biggest fluctuating symptom is my sore boobs. I panicked yesterday because I woke up without sore boobs and I felt really great. By 3pm I felt like hell though. 

My taste is starting to revert back to normal I think. I had a period where I hated tea, it just tasted wrong, but now I'm back to enjoying my daily morning cup. The one thing I can't seem to stomach is sweet things. DH ate most of my dessert tonight as I really didn't enjoy it. 

DH has started referring to the baby as Worm because he says I eat like I have worms right now. DD was Pumpkin throughout my pregnancy, and if this one is a boy (like DH secretly hopes) I think Worm is likely to stick for most of his childhood :haha:


----------



## Pitbullmom29

My taste definitely come and go with things tasting okay to not tasting okay lol.


----------



## Thejoie

My taste is okay but my sense of smell has heightened. The prenatals are killing me... I have to hold my breath when I open the bottle...


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Awe that's terrible! How is your spotting?


----------



## Thejoie

Last night there was a little bit of brown spotting. Same this morning. 
I'm grateful that it hasn't worsened, and that it's just brown spotting. But I'm sad every time I see it.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Awe I bet! Hopefully it's nothing and it's just normal. Are you going to call your doctor?


----------



## Thejoie

I haven't called only because it hasn't been consistent every time and it hasn't worsened. 
If at any point it does- I definitely will!! 

My food aversions are still there and I get nauseous throughout the day. No cramping. So I'm hopeful...


----------



## Pitbullmom29

That's always a plus! Weird to say that I know but symptoms are always good lol


----------



## Thejoie

I know that I've never felt happier to feel like crap!! Haha


----------



## Pitbullmom29

So can I ask you a ladies a question? My mil asked me on Saturday if I had ever lost a baby and if that was why I didn't want people to know until after 12 weeks. And I said no but I just know how high miscarriage rates are in the first trimester. The more I think about it the more it makes me kinda mad because why does it matter that I don't want everyone to know right away? Some days I don't even think it's real until I see my background on my phone and I see my sonogram. Am I in the wrong here?


----------



## Thejoie

No way! It's such a private thing- you shouldn't have to share before you feel comfortable. We have told some friends but are waiting till after our 8 week US to tell our family! I may wait till 16 weeks to tell everyone else! I don't need the entire world knowing...


----------



## Pitbullmom29

That is how I felt! My immediate family knows as does his. But I haven't told extended family or everyone at my job yet. I am telling everyone at Christmas as i will be 12 weeks 2 days after Christmas. But I won't tell facebook or the world until after I get my 12 week scan and hear the heartbeat again. I know some people who never tell facebook


----------



## Girly922

Previous losses or not it's your decision when you want to tell people. It's a very personal thing, I know I gave friends who announce the moment they get their bfp, and others who wait until after their 20 week scan. I had one friend who didn't tell anyone until 25 weeks. I've had losses and tell my best friend as soon as I know, but that's because I know if I have another loss I need her nearly as much as I need my husband. 

I was supposed to start a distance learning course in January with another girl at work. I dropped out as the first of the two exams dates is my due date. The girl I was supposed to be on the course with told me today that she's also had to drop out. She's a week ahead of me! Work are going to be thrilled! Lol.


----------



## ButterflyK

Hi everyone would love to join you ladies as we wait for our new additions. Our 2nd will be due July 4th! We have been ntnp since I had my IUD removed in Jan (horrible experience). So far this pregnancy has been like my 1st with no morning sickness, just as tired as last time but this time with a toddler to chase around. Can't wait to find out what we are having


----------



## Girly922

Welcome butterfly! 

Joie, I will be thinking about you tomorrow. Good luck at your scan! 

I think I'm going to have to dig out my maternity jeans very soon. I normally wear high waisted skinny jeans and the buttons are digging in so bad!


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Welcome butterfly! 

Girly I feel you. My mil bought me maternity wear and I have to wear the jeans. I can barely fit into my work slacks. I wear a lot of leggings lol. Can't believe I barely fit into my pants. I mean I wasn't super skinny to begin with but my belly is rounder now and my hips are wider.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

So we just found out that my husbands grandfather has cancer :( and depending on his course of treatment I may not be able to be around him. He talks to his doctor tomorrow where he's going to ask if it's okay for him to be around small children and pregnant women.


----------



## Thejoie

That's so sad. I hope everything goes well. 

We had our appointment! Lil bug is measuring 7w 5d (close enough to 8!!) heart rate is 156. Feeling amazing!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0234.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Yay!! So happy for you!! I was wondering how your scan went!


----------



## Girly922

Pitbull, I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope he'll be put on a treatment that will still allow you to spend some time with him. 

Joie, yay for the great scan! I'm really pleased for you!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Got a BFP on Nov 26 and I'm due July 22. : )


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Yay! Welcome pretty in ink!


----------



## Girly922

Welcome pretty! 

How is everyone doing? I managed to get a lay in this morning and it seems to have helped prevent me from waking up feeling sick. I had the works Christmas meal last night and drove several of the girls there and back so that was my excuse for not drinking. No one questioned it as I wasn't the only one not drinking and giving lifts.


----------



## Thejoie

I fell asleep on the couch at 745 last night. That has never happened before!!! I woke up at 10- went upstairs, and fell back asleep at 11 and slept till my alarm this morning!! I wasn't even that tired yesterday!! I guess it's good though- I work today and have a Christmas charity thing to go to after. And I work 4 hrs tomorrow too. Yuck.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

I'm feeling better. My exhaustion has let up and so has my boob pain. Starting to get some heartburn though and cravings. I will be 11 weeks on Tuesday! So I knew my symptoms would start to disappear soon. Anxiously awaiting the 29th to hear the heartbeat from the doctor I have an app and pretty sure I have found the heartbeat but I would feel better if the doctors found it.


----------



## Girly922

How is everyone? 

My nausea seems to be sticking around now, and my bloat is back. It feels like they come hand in hand. Double whammy of uncomfortableness! 

Two more days until we see this little worm and find out if everything is going okay. I'm so insanely nervous!


----------



## Thejoie

Awwww yay! 2 days till you can see your lil gummy bear! 
The bloating is real for me. Anything too "heavy" or big and I'm miserable. 
The nausea seems to come and go for a little bit in the morning and about an hour in the evening. Otherwise I've been doing okay.... 

I was on call yesterday and got a phone call at 2 am and couldn't fall back asleep now feel like a zombie today. Not cool.


----------



## Girly922

Scan went well, baby is measuring 9+1 and moving ALOT! She struggled to get a heart trace as baby wouldn't stop moving, but heart rate was 122bpm. Feeling very relieved.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Thejoie

That's so wonderful Girly!


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Yay! So happy for you!!


----------



## Parkep

Yay!! Thats awesome! 

I go for my scan in an hour. Im so full of water im gonna float away. Its making me nauseous, blah! Ive heard the place i am going is not great though, they dont tell you anything. Not a very warm environment either. They send all the info to my midwives, who are gone for the day at 4:30 so if they dont send the info before then i get to wait till at least Tuesday to hear if baby is even doing okay.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Oh wow that's weird! I would hate not knowing!


----------



## Girly922

Parkep, did you manage to find out your scan info? I can't believe there are places that won't tell you anything. :nope:


----------



## Thejoie

Park- that's terrible! I'd be so mad!! 

So I got Lil Bugs heartbeat on my Doppler today!! It was wonderful. It was low and slightly right, only for a few seconds but the fast "chugga chugga chugga" train noise brought so much happiness to me. I found it twice now first thing in the morning with a full bladder! The first time I *thought* that it was the heart beat but this time I was sure!! I'm 9w 3d and am using the Sonoline B


----------



## Parkep

The lady at my scan was actually awesome! She let me see baby and the heartbeat she was super friendly. Luckily my midwives are amazing and the one on call was in the office and looked for the report when it came in last night. So she called me, everything is great with my gummy bear. Im 9 weeks 5 days. Heartbeat of 173. I have a small bleed, but they aren't worried at all. Thejoie that's so cool that you found the heartbeat!


----------



## Thejoie

I'm glad it went well Park!!!


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Hope everyone had a great holiday! I am 12 weeks today!! Can't wait to go to the doctors on Thursday to hopefully hear the heartbeat


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Anyone else tired as hell today? I got a good night's sleep, but I'm just exhausted. I did paint half my bedroom and put a load of dishes in the dishwasher, but I shouldn't be this tired. On the plus side, it reassures me that I'm still actively pregnant. And I have the next week and a half off of work to rest.

Can't wait for my next ultrasound on Jan 7th.


----------



## Parkep

Ooo me! I didnt even paint lol i put in a load of dishes, made an easy dinner and want to crawl in a hole for the next 4 years. Im so tired of being tired and not being able to eat lol.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Parkep said:


> Ooo me! I didnt even paint lol i put in a load of dishes, made an easy dinner and want to crawl in a hole for the next 4 years. Im so tired of being tired and not being able to eat lol.

Yay! Another pregnant Canadian. And we're only due 3 days apart. :)

I can't relate to the not eating though. At the moment, I'm being blessed with minimal food aversions and no nausea. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Parkep

Yay!! What part of canada are you from? 
Oh man my food aversions arent as bad as in my past pregnancys but I eat like three bites and feel terrible! Christmas was awful! So many good things to eat, I think I lost weight over Christmas lol!!


----------



## Girly922

I can't believe you're 12 weeks already Pitbull, I hope you get to hear the hb today! 

I'm still getting days where I'm completely exhausted too Pretty. I can't wait for the so called energy boost of 2nd tri, not that I recall getting one with DD. 

I've got my 12wk scan in just under 2 weeks and I'm counting down the days now. I'm still getting a lot of nausea and just generally feeling a bit crap but I think that's from the tiredness. I'm the opposite in regards to food. I have to constantly snack otherwise I feel sick, but then I feel bloated and lethargic and overfull. It's a ducky cycle. 

So we told the rest of the family on Boxing Day. It feels strange with everyone knowing now. Lol.


----------



## Thejoie

I'm feeling way more tired this week than I have up to this point!! I am so ready for the second trimester!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Parkep said:


> Yay!! What part of canada are you from?
> Oh man my food aversions arent as bad as in my past pregnancys but I eat like three bites and feel terrible! Christmas was awful! So many good things to eat, I think I lost weight over Christmas lol!!

I'm just outside Toronto.

And I'm feeling very symptomless today. So worried. : /


----------



## Parkep

Im outside of Vancouver. 
Dont worry(hard I know), that starts to happen. It will drive you bonkers. Then in a day or two they come back with a vengeance.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

It went well. Heartbeat was good. Still also tired. Hoping it eases soon.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Parkep said:


> Im outside of Vancouver.
> Dont worry(hard I know), that starts to happen. It will drive you bonkers. Then in a day or two they come back with a vengeance.

I never really had any major symptoms to begin with. I feel like I've been a little hungrier recently, but that's about it. And I have too much belly fat to be able to feel if my uterus is getting any bigger. : /

I ordered a doppler, so now I'm just waiting for that to arrive.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Has anyone else just not felt hungry? I am just not really hungry. I eat but I get full so fast. Of course I feel so bloated and my stomach is growing. I'm a bit on the chunkier side but I take a pic each week to compare. And I've lost two pounds. But i don't know I'm just not super hungry and get full fast


----------



## Girly922

I'm definitely finding that I can't eat as much as I was, but I'm still having to eat very regularly or the nausea starts. I overdid things a bit NYE going to see the in laws so I've had pretty bad nausea and aches the past two days where I've just felt unable to really do anything. I'm also getting a lot of RLP and some hip pain. I didn't have spd with DD, but I'm worried the hip pain may turn into spd this time. Going to mention it to my midwife next time I see her. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Oh good so it's not jus me! My stomach is stretching and it's been bothersome lately. I feel you on the hips. My hips hurt on and off as does my back. I finally ordered a pregnancy pillow so I can maybe get some sleep.


----------



## Girly922

I haven't got my pregnancy pillow out yet, maybe I need to do that, it helped a ton last time. I did kick DH out to the spare room at 5am this morning though so I could spread out and get some uninterrupted sleep. Lol


----------



## ButterflyK

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is feeling well. Finally over the 14 week mark! I have noticed the last week I feel a little more energetic which was they only pregnancy issue I was having just exhausted. I got to see the little one last Monday with the first ultra sound. A little disappointed as the dr did and rushed through it, baby was moving all over the place though. I think I am going to book a private one at the end of Jan to see if I can get some better pictures and learn the gender. Hopefully everyone is doing well.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

The doppler I ordered last week just arrived. And I was able to find the heartbeat, no problem. It was so awesome and such a relief. I'm feeling better about my IPS scan on Saturday now. : )


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Yay that's good! I had a scan today that went great!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Had my 12 week scan today and things look good. Kiddo was moving around a lot and giving the tech some issues. And had a nice healthy heart rate of 165bpm. : )
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170107_101128.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20170107_101144.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20170107_101213.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Looks great! Yeah our heart rate was 153 and the baby moved like crazy and didn't want to cooperate lol. So naturally we guess it's a girl lol. We dont find out the gender until feb 16th. Which seems so far away.


----------



## Parkep

Yay!! Love the scan pictures! They look awesome!! 
Update on me, had our appointment with our geneticist team. Our amnio is booked for the 7th of feb. So nervous. 
My OH has some complicated dna issues, hence the amnio stuff. 
But the good side of it is, we will get to know the gender. Since this is our last, I want to reveal it in a fun way. Especially for the our older kids. They dont know I'm pregnant yet either. Waiting for the results first.


----------



## Girly922

Great scan pics pretty! And glad to hear yours went well too Pitbull! 

Have you got any ideas for the reveal yet park? 

AFM I've got my 12wk scan on Wednesday. I'm struggling to get excited for it as I'm so nervous. I think I'm more nervous because both our families already know and if something is wrong it's going to be hard to tell everyone. 
I'm still struggling through this exhaustion and nausea. DH is amazing, and doing everything he can to help though.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Girly I am sure all will be fine! But I remember being nervous for mine as well! Hopefully the nausea and tiredness go away soon!! 

Park good luck for your test! I am sure all will be fine.


----------



## ButterflyK

Hope everyone is doing good and all the babies are growing and healthy. Had a large blood screening done this time and one of the things is the gender which I didn't know until today they included that. Anyway test came back and baby is healthy :happydance: today had a quick appoint just check in, and measurements. The dr wanted to know if I wanted to know the gender and I said yes. I was hoping for a boy as we have a girl but then wanted a girl after seeing all the cute clothes for girl again...lol. Also we had a 13 week scan just measurements to make sure the baby was on target and get a due date (July 3rd) I told the husband after that ultra sound that I seen the 3 lines for a girl but they would not confirm it as it was "to early". Blood work confirms we are go for Team :pink: !


----------



## Pitbullmom29

So jealous you had the blood test done!! I wish I was offered it but I wasn't or I was and they didn't tell me. We have our scan on the 16th so about two weeks which is killing me to wait! Glad everything went well!!


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations on another little girly butterfly! My DD is desperate for this baby to be a girl and to have a little sister. 

Not long to wait now Pitbull! Do you have any inclination of what baby might be? 

We're planning on staying :yellow: but I'm a bit concerned someone will let it slip as we've got to have extra scans and see the consultant later on in the pregnancy. I'm going to make it really clear that we don't want them to tell us! Lol. 
DH thinks baby is a boy though, but I'm starting to feel like it might be another girl. I'm just not sure. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Pitbullmom29

I think it's a girl. I've said girl from the moment I found out I was pregnant but time will tell. I can't not know I'm too nosy lol. Plus my dh just lost his grandfather and his grandmother really wants a another girl in the family. She had all boys, and she has 4 kids. Out of them only one of them had two girls. And now her grandkids are having babies and they are boys. So we're hoping its girl for her. Hopefully it doesn't get spoiled for you guys!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Girly922 said:


> How is everyone else doing?

I'm doing well. Not feeling any definite movements yet, but I can definitely feel my larger, solid uterus. I just bought 3 mat t-shirts and 2 belly bands today. I've been having back pain for a couple weeks now, but I'm still doing my best to stay active. 4 more weeks til my anatomy scan and I've got my first OB/GYN appt scheduled just after that. And, based on nub theory and my personal intuition, I feel like it's a girl. : )

Shit is getting real, yo. haha


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Have any of you started feeling movement? I swear I feel it but I am jus unsure lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Pitbullmom29 said:


> Have any of you started feeling movement? I swear I feel it but I am jus unsure lol

Same here. I think I've felt a couple "bubbles" and pokes from the inside, but nothing obvious.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Okay that is how I feel! I feel the bubbles and I could have sworn something poked me in my belly last week. I get the bubbles a lot I feel like.


----------



## Girly922

I have been feeling lots of pressure and swishy movements (that feel like the inside of a washing machine :haha:) but that has reduced this week. However I've had a hell of a lot of cramping and stretching this week so I think my uterus has stretched more, giving baby more room to move about without me noticing so much. I'm having to look higher with the Doppler now to find the hb. I'm hoping that means I'll start feeling proper kicks soon. 

I still can't feel the top of my uterus, but my mw couldn't either. She made me laugh. I got married back in September and I worked out a hell of a lot prior to the big day so when she tried feeling for my fundal height she reckoned she couldn't feel through my stomach muscles. Never thought anyone would say that to me! Lol. I've always been heavier around my middle, and as much as I've tried to stay active I've found it much harder this time around. I'm already getting frequent back pain, sciatica, and still got the crazy tiredness going on. 

I've been in maternity jeans for ages now, but haven't yet needed to go into any maternity tops, I think that'll still be a few more weeks yet. I'm still smaller than I was with DD at this point so we'll see. 

I haven't got anymore appts now until my anomaly scan at 21wks. After that I think I'll be happier to start buying bits.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Our last heartbeat was still kinda low but my mw didn't seemed concerned as I'm sure the baby is moving all over the place. I feel you on the sciatica! Sucker hurts! I'm in both maternity pants and shirts lol my shirts for work don't fit me anymore. We go on the 16th for our anomaly scan! So I'm excited I'm hoping all is well for everyone!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I was having some pretty moderate back pain for like 2 weeks, but one session of hot yoga last weekend seems to have really helped. I'll definitely mention it to my Dr. at my next appt in 9 days. And I've bought a few mat tops and 2 belly bands, but I haven't needed to use them yet. I bought a bunch of baby clothes though. lol


----------



## Pitbullmom29

I'm having a boy!!


----------



## Girly922

Yay! Congratulations on team blue Pitbull!! 

How's everyone doing? I'm currently at home with the flu.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Girly922 said:


> Yay! Congratulations on team blue Pitbull!!
> 
> How's everyone doing? I'm currently at home with the flu.

Doing alright here. I think I was feeling a fair amount of movement yesterday. Today, I have what I'm guessing is my last prenatal appt with my regular Dr before I switch to an OB/GYN. And I am counting down the hours til my anatomy scan in 15 days. lol

I've also been craving burritos recently.


----------



## Girly922

I had loads of movement yesterday too, it felt like baby was having a party in there. Movements I could feel from the outside too. But today is quieter so it must just be his/her positioning in there. 

Not too long for your scan now then, and then you'll know if your girly instincts are right. My scan is a week after yours and still feels so far away. 

Oh darn, now I fancy a burrito! :haha: I only have to look at something or think about something at the moment and I have to have it. Lol.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Girly922 said:


> Oh darn, now I fancy a burrito! :haha: I only have to look at something or think about something at the moment and I have to have it. Lol.

I know that feeling, but I was also like that before I got pregnant.


----------



## Pitbullmom29

Anyone else feel not as attractive now that they are pregnant? I feel like my husband never wants to have sex anymore and it's making me really depressed. I'm not sure what to do.


----------

